# how to measure ..



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok so yesterday i tried to measure dolce .. interesting at best , he does not stay still .. 

im measuring him for the questionaire which i just sent out , i wrote the measurements out but i dont know exactly how accurate they are .. dolce is pretty teeny , hes like 4lbs . maybe an oz or two more. Hes mostly fur lol ...he usually wears xxs , or xs and some small which fit him a little loose. 

length he is like an 81/2 to a 9 
and his neck i beleive its a 7 .. 

i guess i suck at this measuring thing .. what r ur fluffs measurements?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You have to take three measurements:

1. From the nape of the neck right above the shoulder blades to the base of the tail

2. Around the neck

3. Chest measurement right behind the armpits at the widest part of the chest

You can't go by manufacturer's sizes. Lady wears anything from a small to a large depending on the brand.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I measured Dora last night.  Her neck is 9 inches and length from neck to base of tail is 12 inches. I measured her after her normal bedtime so she was very calm. although by the end of it she was trying to eat the tape measure. I couldn't really answer the size question--she has clothes that are everything from XS to XL in her closet. The more expensive the clothes are the larger the size she needs! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i did , he just moves too much


Ladysmom said:


> You have to take three measurements:
> 
> 1. From the nape of the neck right above the shoulder blades to the base of the tail , - i believe it was a 9
> 
> ...


----------

